# Typhoon GT One



## Rob Fisher (27/7/21)

Another offering coming from Smokerstore in Germany! Euro 99 RTA!
https://shop.smokerstore.de/detail/index/sArticle/2049

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA (27/7/21)

Really reminds me of a Pioneer rta

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (28/7/21)

I like that little raised AF pin, means that any condensation/pooling under the coil will run back down into the wicking ports and not into the AF itself.
Also looks like a SUPER condensed chamber. Should be a good one.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

